# What plants are good with CRS?



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Aside from mosses, that is.

Would a tiger lotus work? I've read that its growth rate allows it to absorb a lot of nitrates and even soften the water.

How about vallisneria? They're fast growers, but I've read that they prefer harder water. Would they do well in a CRS tank?


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

solarz said:


> Aside from mosses, that is.
> 
> Would a tiger lotus work? I've read that its growth rate allows it to absorb a lot of nitrates and even soften the water.
> 
> How about vallisneria? They're fast growers, but I've read that they prefer harder water. Would they do well in a CRS tank?


I've never had CRS with a tiger lotus but I had ghost shrimp with a tiger lotus and it was just fine. I have at least 5 tiger lotus's in my 20 gallon and truthfully don't see any different in the water being softer. I also have val in there and it grows just fine with the tiger lotus even though they like two different water parameters. The tank sits at a PH of 7.5 roughly.

My uncle has a 20 gallon that is only CRS and RCS and it's basically 90% val, he too is sitting at a PH of 7.5 roughly (he lives down the street). Attached is a picture for reference. Everytime I visit I see the shrimp crawling all over the val and having a great time.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

In theory, any less demanding low light plant should work. I don't use much fast growing plants now because trimming is a nightmare for the amount of tanks I have.

I'm getting some Bucephalandra as they are becoming very popular in Asian with CRS. Seeing too many pictures makes me fall in love with them. Would love to try to get some blue/purple in my tank.

Something like this (not my picture)
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1421427551434395&set=gm.673838372679339&type=1&theater


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plants*

Hornwort is great, I keep it with my CRS since it absorbs copious amounts of nitrite and ammonia. Plus it doesn't have to be rooted and suspends in the water column, minimizing the risk of developing dead pockets on the bottom from restricted water flow on the bottom.

I also use hydrocotyle verticillata, for more decorative puroposes, and doesn't grow so dense like Glostigma

That Bucephalandra looks awesome though! Never seen it before.


----------



## GTA Fish Tank (Jan 30, 2014)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> My uncle has a 20 gallon that is only CRS and RCS and it's basically 90% val, he too is sitting at a PH of 7.5 roughly


7.5 pH for CRS? are they breeding?

i took my tank water (after 2 weeks of cycling in a new tank adding only bacteria) to big als for testing and it tested at 6.8 - 7.2 pH without me doing anything. i was thinking it was a bit high for CRS and i'm considering some pH buffers to bring the pH down to 6.5 range


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

GTA Fish Tank said:


> 7.5 pH for CRS? are they breeding?
> 
> i took my tank water (after 2 weeks of cycling in a new tank adding only bacteria) to big als for testing and it tested at 6.8 - 7.2 pH without me doing anything. i was thinking it was a bit high for CRS and i'm considering some pH buffers to bring the pH down to 6.5 range


Yes they are breeding, there are more of the cherry shrimp then the CRS though. We live in Brampton and our PH is naturally around 7.5 out of the tap, I don't know whether he uses RO water when he does water changes though and what the PH of that would be.


----------



## GTA Fish Tank (Jan 30, 2014)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> Yes they are breeding, there are more of the cherry shrimp then the CRS though. We live in Brampton and our PH is naturally around 7.5 out of the tap, I don't know whether he uses RO water when he does water changes though and what the PH of that would be.


RO water is very soft and has very low pH. if his pH is 7.5, then its city water right out of tap.


----------

